# u joint



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey guys
2005 400 FIS front drive shaft u joint is bad,real bad...is there a greaseable replacement i can buy at a autoparts store,and can you help me out with the page number i the manual,i cant seem to find it at the moment..thanks


----------

